# Crysis SP Demo Download Link



## JacKz5o (Oct 26, 2007)

This download link from EA has been posted on many forum and a few have said it is the real demo:

http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe

I'm still downloading myself so I can't confirm but if anybody wants to try thats the link ^

(edit) The demo is confirmed working


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Gimme a bit, I'll have a torrent for you all.


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2007)

It's gonna be a long night.

I'm downloading with 2000 Kb/s so it's here in 10 min.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

40 mins until torrent. It'll run all night and tomorrow. Use it if you want, or if the DL server is down.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 26, 2007)

1688 KB/s

wait...  1792 KB/s


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Varying here. But it's around 600kbps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks man, hope this works.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol, 15:38 minutes remaining


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Stupid broadband. I need cable, but can't get for another year :shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

I have broadband and I am getting 1mb per second. Is that not good?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I get 700kbps.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 26, 2007)

finaly  dling with 400kb/s


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> I have broadband and I am getting 1mb per second. Is that not good?



That's good.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

20 mins till torrent. ZOMG!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

technicks said:


> That's good.



Thanks, but it acturally goes from 800 to 1000 Kbps.


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah stop downloading you bastards. LOL. I'm losing speed. 1300KB/s 60%


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2007)

The Demo isn't online is it, its just singleplayer right?


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 26, 2007)

yep


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone tell me a tracker, fast. Torrent is almost ready, need tracker or it'll be DHT for the lot of ya.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 26, 2007)

250kb's a sec.. I wish some1 would of uploaded to rapidshare already (I have a rapidshare account ).

 I have some people interested in my 8800GTS though.. better beat this demo tonight! lol


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 26, 2007)

Unblocking your speeds, now extracting


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Unblocking your speeds, now extracting



Funny you should say that, I ust started getting 100kbps extra.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

aaah nice one  
you made my otherwise bland night!!!

only thing to screw it up now is finding out that my Q6600 & HD2900 pro dont do it justice in DX9

(never mind though as if not ill just get another and crossfire the sucker with vista come the paycheque in a couple of days  )


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

So is this the real deal??? Anyone??


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

hehe the bastards are too busy playing it to post!!! 

i have 30mins left... ill try and see if i have the will power to exit and post on here it does then 

strangely im only getting 6.3mbps download speed... it must be full up hehe


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am lucky, at 1230


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2007)

1 min. left. So see ya later guys.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Torrent available, check Games forum.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

dude post if it dosent work... though i take it people will.. heheh

nothing worse than this download only to find its my little pony adventures renamed


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

aw, c'mon! at least post if it's bunk or not!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm installing now.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

well im sure whoever posted the link onto TPU wouldve installed it first 
(holding thumbs)


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

lol boviously not... hehe... well if its not the real deal it was worth the laugh of it getting posted in TPU first  hehe


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 26, 2007)

Downloading 1813MB at 320KB/s, capped only by internet .


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the torrent out, and installing now. So far so good, finished extraction, 1/2 way through install.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

hehe... and the worlds fastest growing thread award goes to.....


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2007)

so is it real?
dl'ing at 850KB/s


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2007)

couldnt tell ya its only 45% done...hehehe


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Real Deal. I installed and it works.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 26, 2007)

screenshots?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellente' (rubs hands together)
only problem now is that ive run out of beer!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> screenshots?




Sigh... gimme a minute. I'll give them you in return for you posting me a torrent tracker link.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 26, 2007)

Heres a FileShack download link:

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/11333/Crysis+SP+Demo

This one is probably RARed since the file size is smaller. Both the EA and above link are confirmed working


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Real Deal. I installed and it works.



dude... its working on a 7100gs graphics card?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

hey how you take screenies in game? (i cant run fraps it makes games crash for some reason)


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2007)

print screen button and MS paint


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Sigh... gimme a minute. I'll give them you in return for you posting me a torrent tracker link.



somthing like this? http://www.torrentbox.com/torrents-browse.php?news


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

in game? wow  i diddnt know that worked lolol 
though i think i have to press ctrl print screen on my system for some reason as the plain old print screen wont on its own for normal screenies


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

IT IS AN INTEL COMMERCIAL!!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> IT IS AN INTEL COMMERCIAL!!!!!



wtf?


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

just kidding


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2007)

don't shoot the poor turtle!


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you O/C?


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

1 min~!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

huh? what do you mean its an intel commercial... someone installed it and ran it fine?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2007)

lolol wicked


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)

It works with my card, but slow. This is all I have at the moment.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## peach1971 (Oct 26, 2007)

I´m now closing any performance killing software incl. this browser, so see ya laters, guys and have fun!


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 26, 2007)

cant wait til tomorow to slam my new cpu in the socket  and try to run it on medium


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

well it runs fine at 1440X900 with everything on max (DX9)
auto detected high setting for everything!

Q6600 @3ghz
HD2900 pro @ 800/1650
2GB DDRII 800

( i was a bit worried so clocked a bit to make sure before i fired it up...)
smooth as a babys bum... though ive never felt a babies bum before just for the record hehe!


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been downloading it for a while, and I can't believe I'm getting it @ my max!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2007)

300kBs for me   Strange


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

woot 5min left


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 27, 2007)

Do rocks fall under the "objects quality" area? This is the screen from peach1971's post and everything was on "high" except for "object quality".






Rocks look pretty poo, to me...:shadedshu  Oh well, nuthin' wrong with pickin' up some frames!!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

well alls good... only thing i get slowdown on is the in game movies... bit clunky..

also, i never noticed Task manager displaying any real processing on 4 cores... mainly core 1 & 2 working at about 30% up and down..

guess this is still demo so thats cool


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

My X850XT, with the help of my Athlon 64 X2 4800 Brisbane and 2GB RAM, runs the game no-lag at 1440x900 no AA/AF, everything on low .


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> My X850XT, with the help of my Athlon 64 X2 4800 Brisbane and 2GB RAM, runs the game no-lag at 1440x900 no AA/AF, everything on low .



I guess there's no hope for me then...


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Do rocks fall under the "objects quality" area? This is the screen from peach1971's post and everything was on "high" except for "object quality".
> 
> Rocks look pretty poo, to me...:shadedshu  Oh well, nuthin' wrong with pickin' up some frames!!



Yea, but it's locked in the demo, it will look better on high in game of course!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 27, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> Yea, but it's locked in the demo, it will look better on high in game of course!



Wha yoo sayee?!?!?!

_removed childish whining and bitching_ 

I'm sure I'll be smiling the whole time I play this!

BTW, JacKz5o, is there any way to "thank" you twice in one thread? You have been the bearer of all things "Crysis" for me this last month! You sir, to put in simple terms, ROCK!


----------



## wiak (Oct 27, 2007)

downloading to TPU Servers...
eta ~1 hour

Crysis will RAPE you system besure to CLEAN out all the dust! 
it 18-22 fps on medium settings in 64-bit SMP mode on my rig: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+, X1800 XT 512MB, 4GB DDR2 PC6400, 74GB Raptor 16MB Cache


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 27, 2007)

Who's getting fired over this?


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 27, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Who's getting fired over this?



Maybe a "former" EA employee


----------



## wiak (Oct 27, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Maybe a "former" EA employee


how can a "former" EA employee be fired? *lol*

 respect the leaker!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 27, 2007)

Installing right now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2007)

Its AWESOME.Ran fine on my machine at 1440x900,all medium.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just reporting in. Runs silky smooth on my machine 1680x1050 max settings.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2007)

I loved it, I put practically everything on its highest but post processing & shadows were on high, no AA it ran very nice.

 I cant believe they want me to wait for the full release!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm, i am having an odd issue, I am getting clipping alot. I can't see all of the rifle and I was looking through a rock wall at first.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

well it is still a pre release demo version.. and im sure not fully optimised.
will have some issues.
Try running a lower res and see if that makes a difference.

I ran 1440X900 and had a few anomolies but im sure that was just down to the fact its not finished yet.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone with crossfire tried this yet?
im seriously thinking of getting another HD2900pro at the ned of this month... would love to be able to play this with some high AA on


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

twicksisted said:


> anyone with crossfire tried this yet?
> im seriously thinking of getting another HD2900pro at the ned of this month... would love to be able to play this with some high AA on



i did... think i might need an upgrade, lol.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, after a restart of the game, it was fine, all bugs gone.


----------



## mikey8684 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just some more links for you guys...

Dont know if they have been posted yet ...

Crysis SP Demo Links (post#3)

Enjoy


----------



## wiak (Oct 27, 2007)

TPU!'s download severs will go CRAZY today 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/815/Crysis_SP_Demo.html


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

You guys should be posting more pics, I am about to play it, and will try to get some up after I'm done.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2007)

I am downloading now...  this is huge, 19 viewers!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

hmm for some reason, photobucket has resized all of these shots... they were at 1440X900... aaah well you get the drift im sure


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

I take it they fixed the 64 bit issue?

I hope they did, that'd suck if you guys ran into that problem after scrambling to the corner store for beer and chips while it d/led :/


You know, if I download this, I've got two problems.

1. I'm breaking my own rule, and Solaris should slap me for mouthing off to him (in a concerned way of course)
2. I cannot reboot to up my chip to 3.8. Lord of the rings online just got DX10 and softshadows and my God they brought my GTX to it's knees.


Are we planning on making a list of what features, whether visual or not, are not in the demo, say like with the texture issue on rocks?


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 27, 2007)

I knew I could depend on you guys to find a link early  

Thanks to all that helped.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Oct 27, 2007)

The demo is okay. Yeah flame me for not being a Crysis fanboy.
I loved it in the first place, but the demo doesn't live up to its hype. Don't get my wrong, it doesn't suck a**, but I like COD 4 a lot more - saying this as a guy who didn't like COD 1-3.

Sometimes I think 3/4 of my magazine is filled with blank bullets, the enemies are made of steel or the Forces dropped training at the shooting range for their super-soldiers due to money shortage... I don't know, but the weapons feel like a clown on crack is handling them...
The AI is... decent. Sometimes they are acting like soldiers, but most of the time you shoot at them, they look around wondering who might be shooting at them instead of finding some goddamn cover. Finding out what is shooting at you is second priority! But I guess they know about the clown and the crack, tho... it's comprehensible...

"Tactics" mostly contain "Crash car/truck/hummer/boat into *insert enemy packed zone here* and kill everyone around - mix it up with some funny object-to-the-face kills". Sneaking up and giving them a shaft to the neck gets you into some serious trouble like 100% of the time.

I still think this game will sale like the shit-to-gold-machine released recently.

Bioshock or COD 4 still will be the best game of the year IMO.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

I am having major problems with the game, and I am hoping they are a driver issue, as I can always download newer drivers if need be. :-D

The game is always dark for me, and turning brightness/contrast/gamma up did not help, any suggestions?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice little screenie here. It shows off the awesome rock work.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

1280x1024 all low =[ Looked crappy.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 27, 2007)

cool, downloading, 900k/s here


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

No, you are correct Toil. The game definatly doesn't live up to the hype, but rarely anything does.


The bread and butter (at least visually) is the shaders yet because of the way it seems coded, many other graphics related features are tied to those shaders. That one setting alone is the maker or breaker.

I don't know if this is a DX10 dependant thing or.....because some of the games getting DX10 support recently are all reacting the same in that dynamic shadows and overlay/filtering is the big cheese concerning the DX10.


Gameplay was alright. I suspect there will obviously be neater things to encounter in the retail relase. It just seems like a souped up FarCry, which is fine in itself as I really like FC, yet as I told Wile, I find it to be evolutionary, not revolutionary.


But I hope everyone who ran out and bought SLI and Quads just for Crysis don't feel toooooooo bad now 

Maybe Shamino should run it on his 5ghz.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 27, 2007)

i never actually got around to the mp version of this so havent really had any playing experience of crysis, so this should be interesting, im hoping to run it at 1920x1200.

its nice to have a direct, very high speed link to the demo, unlike my repeated queuing and boredom trying to get the mp version

edit: installing now


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

wow dude, impressive overclock on that 2900!!

well it runs fine at my max (1440X900) and i have the 2900pro... so you should be alright. 
Though i did get slowdowns in the in game movie scenes


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 27, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am downloading now...  this is huge, 19 viewers!



There were over 60 viewers when I first posted this 

A ton of guests


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2007)

Is anyone a tad dismayed at the amount of bullets it takes to kill someone. Reminds me of Black- and not in a good way.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

yea  true normaly its one shot kil it takes allot specialy with silence


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> yea  true normaly its one shot kil it takes allot specialy with silence



I'm playing on the hardest setting, but I do think it's getting a bit ridiculous and is spoiling an otherwise brilliant game.


----------



## technicks (Oct 27, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> I am having major problems with the game, and I am hoping they are a driver issue, as I can always download newer drivers if need be. :-D
> 
> The game is always dark for me, and turning brightness/contrast/gamma up did not help, any suggestions?



Buy a new pc


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2007)

jurrasstoil said:


> The demo is okay. Yeah flame me for not being a Crysis fanboy.
> I loved it in the first place, but the demo doesn't live up to its hype. Don't get my wrong, it doesn't suck a**, but I like COD 4 a lot more - saying this as a guy who didn't like COD 1-3.
> 
> Sometimes I think 3/4 of my magazine is filled with blank bullets, the enemies are made of steel or the Forces dropped training at the shooting range for their super-soldiers due to money shortage... I don't know, but the weapons feel like a clown on crack is handling them...
> ...



You should never base your entire opinion of a game solely on the demo.  At least wait until youve played the full retail version 

I too noticed that I was plugging away at an enemy yet he wasnt dying!  But I put it down to the fact that they have body armour on...which then prompted me to shoot them in the face for an instant kill   Also the guns have a hefty recoil to them, so you need to fire in short bursts, not spray n pray


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2007)

I already managed to mod this so the FY17 does 520 damage instead of 52... only thing is, it works against me too.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

jurrasstoil said:


> The demo is okay. Yeah flame me for not being a Crysis fanboy.
> I loved it in the first place, but the demo doesn't live up to its hype. Don't get my wrong, it doesn't suck a**, but I like COD 4 a lot more - saying this as a guy who didn't like COD 1-3.
> 
> Sometimes I think 3/4 of my magazine is filled with blank bullets, the enemies are made of steel or the Forces dropped training at the shooting range for their super-soldiers due to money shortage... I don't know, but the weapons feel like a clown on crack is handling them...
> ...



HAHA!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2007)

OK one guy took a whole magazine in the torso to take down at close range. I've tried headshots to but they seem to work only about 75% of the time. Other times it just seems they are unaffected by my bullets at all. So a magazine of bullets can just take some of them down, but more importantly one thump with your gun can also do the same....


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2007)

theonetruewill did you get a head shot?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

It's like those James Bond movies, you basically flick someone round the nose or the back of the head with a gun and they get knocked out.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> theonetruewill did you get a head shot?



*sexual innuendo detection machine*

10/10


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll teabag you for cheating Caseti


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> theonetruewill did you get a head shot?



Yes definitely. I'm talking close range here. On the plus side, the graphics are superb and it is a pre-release. I am also very critical


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

I got banned from a BF2 server for teabagging an admin -_-


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Fuckin nora.. 1.8GB for a demo  they gone an given half the bloody game away as a demo or something?


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 27, 2007)

1680x1050 w/ 8xQ AA and all Med Settings. 20-30fps on movies and 40-60fps on game play.

Perfmon shows that my CPU is doing OK while the demo is going. (This is not on my RAID-0 config that is for Vista)





But that is at Med settings. I want to go w/ high settings. So a Quad for Core 2 duo w/ DDR2-800 or 1066 may be needed. I hope I don't have to buy a second 8800GTS because I don't think there is an Intel board that supports both Quad and SLI (well).

============
Also in the game play it is hard to aim w/ the reflex sight. Guns not very acurate. MP Beta was better on that.
============
Hope others are having better luck.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

its just the beginging 
lol when i saw that boat i though of lost planet this is gona be fun XD


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

technicks said:


> Buy a new pc



You apparently didn't see that my problem has been fixed, and it runs maxed now @ 10 FOS, lol..

Besides, I'm building a new one in a month or 2 anyway.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Oct 27, 2007)

seems like i'm not the only one complaining about the lousy aiming.
Played the Demo again and it's still the same. I aim at their head from like 6ft/1m away, crouching + reflex/ironsight and cloaked so they don't move too much. Neither with the semiautomatic nor with fullautomatic 3shot burst I do kill them at rate of like 50%. The rest of the time I either hit them somewhere else (???) or i hit the beach, a tree, a wall or a polarbear.

And the melee attack is so useless I changed to just grabbing them with max strength and toss them in the air. Believe it or not, this draws less attention.

And @ hoopiesweet - I don't think the weaponssystem will change that much. And thats the mainpoint in a first person SHOOTER. If shooting sucks in a FPS it's like flying would suck in a Flight Simulator. I don't really feel like an elite-soldier sent to safe the world when I fail to take down an enemy with a full 40-bullets mag from a distance a little girl could throw a stone to kill him.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

or.. you could just suck @ FPS games


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 27, 2007)

im loving it ..

crashed until i installed beta drivers


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

Well i took a few more screenies for people wanting to download this:

I had some fun with the physics of the game but noticed a few shortfalls..The barrels are fun to shoot... being filled with oil... also the bob nicely in the waves:











Only problem I found with the barrels, is that although they act pretty real floating around in the water, when you swim up to them in the water and try and push them its like hitting a brick wall.











Explosions are pretty wicked, thoujgh i noticed that when you blow up a car, the fire for the explosion will remain in the place the car first exploded, and burn for a while, whereas the blown up charred wreck will have the fire sound effect but be a black wreck in the distance.






The houses smash up pretty well.. put maximum strength on and mangle them is fun 

Its no way as good as i expected, but then again im on DX9, the highest setting i can use is HIGH and my monitor only supports native 1440X900 max..
I think perhaps this will shine one these few issues have been resolved and i have another graphics card in crossfire to take me to 1920res


----------



## jurrasstoil (Oct 27, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> or.. you could just suck @ FPS games


then i'm maybe not the only one


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

jurrasstoil said:


> seems like i'm not the only one complaining about the lousy aiming.
> Played the Demo again and it's still the same. I aim at their head from like 6ft/1m away, crouching + reflex/ironsight and cloaked so they don't move too much. Neither with the semiautomatic nor with fullautomatic 3shot burst I do kill them at rate of like 50%. The rest of the time I either hit them somewhere else (???) or i hit the beach, a tree, a wall or a polarbear.
> 
> And the melee attack is so useless I changed to just grabbing them with max strength and toss them in the air. Believe it or not, this draws less attention.
> ...



It must be the difficulty setting, or I have elite precision aiming because I am taking them out in half a clip or less on normal.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Only thing I will rant about aside from some banding issues is the control system, its a bit clunky and when firing a weapon the bullets feel to take forever to leave the barrel, even with the machinegun.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2007)

i never had issues with that... only thing i had issues with were the shooting people 

I have been an avid /fps player since 1998 so im sure its not my aim 

I also noticed that i can hit someone miles away with the sleeper dart... but if i take the same shot with a single shot rifle, then itll miss...
I dont really have to be square on for the sleeper dart to work!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2007)

Why the hell is it just me, but if I put on maximum strength and try and take down a building, I can't actually do it. It doesn't budge.

Maybe I need to turn up physics?


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2007)

Well.. that link in the first post is just humming along now!  Too bad the TPU link I first downloaded from gave me a corrupted file.  That could just be my isp's problem though....


----------



## TooFast (Oct 28, 2007)

computer crashes every time i run the demo :[


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

cant wait to run it...just got a HDTV downstairs after it is done i am really tempted to bring my pc down ther and try it @1920X1080...wait crap my tv only had hdmi in...need to fine a DVI to hdmi converter...and a better vid card might help


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

my system 1440x900 everything maxed in ccc my 2900 xt at 870/1180 cpu intel q6600 at 3.6ghz and 4GB systems ram i'm getting from 22 to 29 frames a second. It looks fantastic


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2007)

well i got and was running it 1024X768 and medium for most settings will post the screenies later....






































pretty low FPS but im working on tweaking settings


----------

